

Where America's Racist Tweets Come From - isalmon
http://mashable.com/2012/11/11/racist-tweets/

======
stinky613
The part I'm most curious about is how Floating Sheep was looking for tweets
"with racist terms that also reference the election". It just seems like 395
geocoded racist tweets is low. If they were just running tweets against a
whitelist of things they thought a racist tweet might contain there could have
been a lot of tweets falling through the cracks. Or, hey, maybe not.

The comments on Mashable and the original Floating Sheep article sure did get
ugly quick though.

EDIT: A little bit of digging in the comments turned up a follow-up post by
Floating Sheep: [http://www.floatingsheep.org/2012/11/faq-mapping-racist-
twee...](http://www.floatingsheep.org/2012/11/faq-mapping-racist-tweets-in-
response.html)

------
Yaa101
From racists?

